# 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

I recently changed my passats coolant pipe and after everything was fixed the oil pressure light is on and it beeps at me. (Really high pitched and annoying.) I changed my oild and cleaned the sensor thinking maybe coolant messed them up. But it still beeps and it drives me crazy!! Someone please help =(


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (tapassvr)*

Still bad connection on sender, and or the wire is broken.
It needs to be earthed when engines running otherwise the buzzer will come on, earth the wire and if it stops replace the sender, if it still keeps buzzing there will be a break in the wire.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (animaniac)*

well if it hasn't seized then your getting oil pressure, so check the wires.


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (tapassvr)*

DID THE GROUNDING WORK? I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM ON MY 97 JETTA VR6, I ALL READY CHANGED BOTH PRESSURE SENSORS ON TOP OF THE OIL CAP, STILL BEEPING!! DISCONNECTED THEM AND REPLACED WITH A MANUAL PRESSURE GAUGE, STILL BEEPING, I HAVE NORMAL PRESSURE SO IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT OVER HEATING OR ANYTHING, IVE BEEN READING ALLOT BU NOTHING MADE SEANCE UNTIL NOW, SO CAN YOU PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THANK YOU


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (MIGUEL VR6 JETTA)*

GROUNDING THE WIRES SHOULD WORK BUT ONLY IF YOU TYPE IN ALL CAPS


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (n8burnz)*

?????? TYPE IN ALL CAPS?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (MIGUEL VR6 JETTA)*

CAPS MAKES EVERYTHING EXTREEEEEMMEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (n8burnz)*

OOOOOOOOOOOO LIKE THIS, I'm sorry didn't mean to, so can you let me know what you did to get rid of the buzzing and blinking?


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (tapassvr)*

So how did you get rid of the buzzing and annoying light?
same thing is happening to me with a mk3 jetta vr6


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (MIGUEL VR6 JETTA)*

i put both sensors back in and plugged them in


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (n8burnz)*

??????what, cool, anyway so i suppose you did that when the vehicle was turned on, cool kinda makes sense!! thank for the info, ive been driving with that freakin sound the whole week, ill do that tomorrow, just wish they wernt so hard to get to!!


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 96 passat oil pressure light and beeping (MIGUEL VR6 JETTA)*

i parked, shut the engine off, put both sensors back where they should be, plugged them in like they should be, and it worked like it should


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

mines doing it too lol it sucks what wire go to what sensor i may have them switched lol


----------



## jsoncb55 (Mar 6, 2012)

*trying to put oil pressure wires back on*

just curious how to got to the wires. did you pull the oil filter housing out or is there some magical way to get your hand up there to put wires back on.


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

1997 Vw Golf, Oil light sound, continues to beep, when i speed up very high, sometimes when i slow it also beeps.. most of the time it comes when i slow, so when it happens, i accelerate high and it stops, now i have bought new oil pumps, changed oil sensors on the oil filter and also the side of the engine, yet still the problem persist, i want to ask, could this be an electrical fault, if this is electrical fault, what is the best solution to tackle this problem. And there is no noise in the engine, oil is pumping up well and normal. i just cant stand the noise coming out


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

I have solve my problem, it turn out to be the sender on the filter, guys need to be careful when buying those senders, they varies in pressure bar, you might think you have bought same colour, but for all you will know, the pressure bar desire for that sender might be higher, for it to work, and if it does not falls in the range of your old sender, it will still act, so remember to compare part number on your old sender...


----------

